# orinoco and monitor mode

## Treiks

I have two cards based on orinoco chipset. Both working well in monitor mode in WindowsXP. In my gentoo box

card with 

1) Firmware determined as Lucent/Agere 8.10

after running kismet in syslog I got:

eth1: Monitor mode support is buggy in ths firware, not enabling 

and Kisment report wrong driver

2) Firmware determined as Lucent/Agere 6.16

works well in monitor mode with Kisment.

I wanna sold out 6.16 and I wonder if exist any chance to make my 8.10 software to work in monitor mode (i remeber that with 2.4 kernel it was working)?

(ebuild orinoco-0.15_rc3-r1)

----------

## vladgrigorescu

Anything interesting in dmesg?

----------

## slestak

try with a kernel no newer than 2.6.10-r10.

That is the last kernel where my orinoco driver works.

Even with recompiles, make cleans, whatnot, current orinoco reports 'orinoco_cs lacks a requisite callback function'

and dmesg reports that pcmcia_cs interface is soon to be changed 

However, all is well with that 2.6.10 and 3 wifi cards I have used, an orinoco gold, silver, and linksys prism based.

----------

## Sodom

After wasting hours of time trying to get the monitor mode working again with newer kernels than 2.6.13 I found the following page:

http://www.projectiwear.org/~plasmahh/orinoco.html

My Setup:

Orinoco Chipset

Firmware Agere 8.10

kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r5

Forget "emerge orinoco", those drivers support monitor mode, but not with firmware > 7.x 

and why should I do a firmware downgrade, if I was able to use monitor mode for ~2 years? lol

```

## get drivers, untar, compile and install as root

wget http://www.projectiwear.org/~plasmahh/orinoco-0.13e-SN-10.tar.bz2

tar xvfj orinoco-0.13e-SN-10.tar.bz2

cd orinoco-0.13e-SN-10

make && su

make install

## make install didnt copy the drivers into my /lib/modules/ so I did it manually:

mv /lib/modules/2.6.14-r5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless ~       ## backup old drivers

mkdir /lib/modules/2.6.14-r5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless

cp *.ko lib/modules/2.6.14-r5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless

## Update your modules pool:

modules-update

```

See if it works, plug your card in (or twice, bug?), run iwpriv and look for monitor.

Hope I could help some of you.

----------

## redhook

 *Sodom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> See if it works, plug your card in (or twice, bug?), run iwpriv and look for monitor.
> 
> Hope I could help some of you.

 

I have monitor mode using these drivers, however scanning does not list any AP's even though the AP is less then 3' away from the card. Can you list AP's?

----------

## Sodom

 *redhook wrote:*   

>  *Sodom wrote:*   
> 
> See if it works, plug your card in (or twice, bug?), run iwpriv and look for monitor.
> 
> Hope I could help some of you. 
> ...

 

Yes, I can. It works.

----------

## redhook

 *Sodom wrote:*   

>  *redhook wrote:*    *Sodom wrote:*   
> 
> See if it works, plug your card in (or twice, bug?), run iwpriv and look for monitor.
> 
> Hope I could help some of you. 
> ...

 

Updated the firmware from 6.16 to 8.72 and now it works =)

----------

## Jerri

 *Sodom wrote:*   

> After wasting hours of time trying to get the monitor mode working again with newer kernels than 2.6.13 I found the following page:
> 
> http://www.projectiwear.org/~plasmahh/orinoco.html
> 
> My Setup:
> ...

 

I wonder, have you a copy of the firmware upgrade (or downgrade in my case)?  I got my hands on an orinoco card with firmware v.8.72.  From the looks of things, this firmware version as caused a lot of hassels.  Unfortunately, lucent only offers the latest firmware update.

----------

## Jerri

Never mind, answered my own question.  Here is a link to the solution (I hope, haven't tested it yet - i need  a windows machine to downgrade my firmware)

http://www.nervous.it/hw/dlink_dwl660_orinoco.html#flash

----------

## Sodom

I also have a dlink dwl 660 - and in case of problems I will have a look at my original driver cd delivered with the card, because it should contain the firmware. 

Just write me a short message, if needed.

Bye

----------

## Jerri

Well, it was a bit of a hassel, setting up windows xp on my laptop (without a cd drive) for the sole purpose of downgrading the firmware, however it worked.  I was able to downgrade to version 8.10.  and it appears that things are a little more stable.  Kismet only crapped out after rougly 20 hours, which is a step up from 20 minutes with v8.72.  I think i'll try downgrading again to v.7.5.  the only catch is, you have to do it on windows 98 or 2000.  It doesn't work on XP.  hurray for more hoop jumping.

Anyone you is looking for upgrade or downgrade their firmware version on orinoco cards, i highy recommend visiting that web page posted above.

----------

